# Lilly Vanilly



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't know what happened  The past few days Lilly was not looking good so I put her in a small kritter keeper and was doing twice daily water changes. She was still eating and I couldn't see anything wrong with her. When I went to do her water change this morning she was dead. 

I just can't believe it. She was in a 2 gallon tank that was heated. She got 2 100% water changes a week and was fed the best foods possible. She came from an awesome breeder so I know she was healthy. I only had her for three months.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry  she was so pretty.

Rip Lilly


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm sorry. She was beautiful.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no!! I'm so sorry, Jackie! She was so pretty! Sometimes these things happen for no reason. We all know you take excellent care of your fish so it wasn't anything you did or didn't do.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Jackie.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

She's a mom so her memory will live on her kids.

RIP Lilly.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry Jackie.  RIP Lilly Vanilly


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, she was a real looker!
I'm sorry for your loss. =[


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry about Lilly. She certainly was beautiful.

RIP fishy.


----------

